# [update] Blas-reference échoue (résolu)

## Poussin

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai ce matin un petit souci de mise à jour. Blas-reference ne passe pas ( version (~)20070226-r2)

Voici mon emerge --info ainsi que l'erreur qu'il me crache

```

Portage 2.1.9.25 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.5.1, glibc-2.12.1-r3, 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r12-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4400+-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 17 Dec 2010 13:15:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

ccache version 3.1.3 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 2.7.1, 3.1.3

dev-util/ccache:     3.1.3

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.8

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.21

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2, 4.5.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:      3.82

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs buildpkg distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://mirror.elen.ktu.lt/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ing.umu.se/linux/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/x11"

SYNC="rsync://orion/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode evdev evo exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran fuse gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv ipv6 java javascript jpeg lcms libnotify mad matroska mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline samba sdl session slang spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vhosts vim-syntax vorbis x264 xcb xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-xlf... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-f77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-frt... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pgf77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-cf77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-fort77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-fl32... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-af77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-xlf90... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-f90... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pgf90... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pghpf... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-epcf90... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

checking whether the Fortran 77 compiler works... no

configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/blas-reference-20070226-r2/work/lapack-lite-3.1.1':

configure: error: Fortran 77 compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details

```

La version de gcc active (fortran bien dans les USE, et il trouve bien x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran)

```

 $ gcc-config -c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.5.1

```

Ca m'embete vraiment, c'est une dépendance d'octave :/

J'ai beau chercher, je ne comprends pas pourquoi il n'en veut pas.

Dans le config.log, je remarque ceci:

```

gcc version 4.5.1 (Gentoo 4.5.1-r1 p1.4, pie-0.4.5) 

configure:2815: $? = 0

configure:2804: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran -V >&5

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran: '-V' option must have argument

configure:2815: $? = 1

configure:2804: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran -qversion >&5

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran: unrecognized option '-qversion'

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran: no input files

configure:2815: $? = 1

configure:2830: checking whether the Fortran 77 compiler works

configure:2852: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran  -O1 --as-needed conftest.f  >&5

f951: error: unrecognized command line option "-fas-needed"

configure:2856: $? = 1

configure:2894: result: no

configure: failed program was:

|       program main

| 

|       end

configure:2899: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/blas-reference-20070226-r2/work/lapack-lite-3.1.1':

configure:2901: error: Fortran 77 compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details

```

Il ne gafouillerait pas là? :

configure:2852: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran  -O1 --as-needed conftest.f  >&5

f951: error: unrecognized command line option "-fas-needed"

Si quelqu'un avait une vague idée, ce serait bien aimable   :Smile: 

edit: Résolu après mise à jour de l'arbre. Merci à tousLast edited by Poussin on Sat Dec 18, 2010 4:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## avendesora

C'est sans doute un bug de l'ebuild ou du script configure. Tu as cherché dans bugs.gentoo.org?

Essaye de merger ce package avec rien dans LDFLAGS (met LDFLAGS="" dans make.conf temporairement par ex), les paramètres -O1 et --as-needed viennent sans doute de cette variable.

----------

## netfab

```

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 17 Dec 2010 13:15:01 +0000

```

Resynchronise ton arbre, bug #348935 fixé hier.

----------

## Poussin

Merci beaucoup, je tente ça!

Honte à moi, utiliser le ALL comme préfix sur le bugzilla est bcp plus efficace

----------

